# Are you a compulsive buyer of classical cds im obsessive-compulsive for new music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay guys you know me buy now , i focus my money mainly in classic, sometime i would up in the red but money come and goes so i put something later when you can act out and buy the darn cd you whant pronto.

Than there is another reason emotionally frail or when im upset i need a new cd to cheer me up, to focus on something else the music, perhaps i dont have a gurlfriend and i replace the lack in my life whit music, let's face it , no mather how cruel it even if i make the utter best effort, women fear people whit mental illness or issue, like i said i am:
Effexor=Depressive take anti-depressor i feel better
abilify= mood swing it under control
rivotril= 3 mg before i sleep for anxiety and insomnia

I should remind you guys i take my pills religioudly each day...i do it for me and everyone else ,imore relax and nicer these days(huray for this), less edgy.

This is my prescription, than i might even take ritalin i talk to my doctor several time and now , from what i hear he is willing to prescribe me ritalin next or eventually from what i get from his telephone call.So i feel releif i always had attention deficit, now it's gonna be treated.

Now like i said when i feel the blues , i need a ''fix'' of classical music, it help me cope whit the pain of lonelyness if fill a gap in my life and it's a passion a devotion for and aspirant musicologist
to be now im only amateur since i dont know all the specfic term .

Have a good day guys tell me if your like , now imagine a day everything go wrong, and you do all day a succession of curse like F*** word(mind my language) in your head, do new music releif you get you out of the gutter, and impair your anger, turmoil, pain.

What about it folks? are yah like me a bit on this?

:tiphat: i salute you all bene bene


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Not always compulsive but have been compulsive in my buying of classical (or any genre for that matter) music. When there was Tower records, I often went in to buy one or two CDs of something I wanted to get. Two - three hours later I am walking out with 10-15 CDs.

Now on Amazon, I will go on to buy one or two and every once in a while, by the time I click the purchase button, I have 4 or 5 CDs in my cart. It's definitely easier to resist on line but every now and then the shopping bug bites me.

V


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

When I was depressed or simply in a bad mood I was prone to buying cd's or even fountain pens (another of my hobbies). I think sensitive people have a tendency to be touched by art, but at the same time they are emotionally weaker. 

Many times the solution is simply inside you. but meanwhile, enjoy music. 

On second thoughts, I buy compulsively even when I'm in a good mood. Anyway, don't worry too much about that.

best wishes,


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes I am and it's costing me a fortune. I think "that's it! I've got everything" then I hear something else on radio or my favourites have released something and I've got to have it. Example! I bought Tchaikovsky Piano Concertos 1&2 by Simon Trpceski and RLPO. Found out Stephen Hough released both concertos on CD and had to have that one as well!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I already have a pretty large CD collection. Most of the time, I don't feel a strong need to add to that collection. However, I do try to keep up with new releases; if I read glowing reviews of something, I usually decide to buy it.


----------



## Five and Dime (Jul 8, 2016)

I would be very, very reluctant to rely on prescription medications for improved mental health. There is a lot of profit-driven chicanery and abuse in that field. 

If it were me or my son involved, I would take a good long look at the issue, talk to a lot of doctors to find one whose judgement I trust, etc. At the very least you should maximize the benefits from regular heavy exercise, good eating and drinking habits, a simple lifestyle, positive thinking, socializing, etc. And no drugs or alcohol – not even pot – as those things are known to cause trouble for sensitive people. Your goal should be to ween yourself off the meds – they're not natural.

Turning to the topic, I am probably a compulsive collector. I'm up to about 1000 CDs (or downloads really) after about 8 years. These days I have found I can download albums for about $3 each from eMusic. At those prices, I have been gorging a bit lately. I tell myself it's because the albums are so cheap, but that's only part of it.

I just this week renewed my subscription to Spotify, and I wonder if I could learn to explore new music that way for free rather than collecting. It certainly would be cheaper.

But I do like the collecting – not only the hunt but also the process of organizing my collection, compiling listening notes, etc. I would hate to give that up completely.


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

I was, but no more. Didn't buy a CD in the last 20 years. What I did is to made a friend copy YouTube audios to CD. The things I have that way aren't on CD, or if sometime they were, now are totally OOP. And the vinyls and 78 RPM, of course.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Five and Dime said:


> I would be very, very reluctant to rely on prescription medications for improved mental health. There is a lot of profit-driven chicanery and abuse in that field.


I agree and something like www.brainlifecenter.com is a far better option than drugs.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

My addiction is worse. I buy CDs when I am depressed to cheer me up, when I am happy, bored...........


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> I already have a pretty large CD collection. Most of the time, I don't feel a strong need to add to that collection. However, I do try to keep up with new releases; if I read glowing reviews of something, I usually decide to buy it.


I'm the same. I have every CD I could possibly need, but continue to subscribe to a classical reviewing publication. For me to buy something at this stage, the reviewer has to promise something extraordinary.

I have CDs like Imelda Marcos has shoes.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

Five and Dime said:


> But I do like the collecting - [/B]not only the hunt but also the process of organizing my collection, taking notes, etc. I would hate to give that up completely.


I do like collecting, as well. I've got about 2000 cds. Lately I don't buy so compulsively, but this Is because I'd been concentrating in my others hobbies and I've been buying fountain pens and history magazines.

There's something magical in finding or hunting what you want and organizing it.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

hpowders said:


> I'm the same. I have every CD I could possibly need, but continue to subscribe to a classical reviewing publication. For me to buy something at this stage, the reviewer has to promise something extraordinary.
> 
> I have CDs like Imelda Marcos has shoes.


It was exactly The same in my case: I bought hundreds of records, cd's and even cassettes. Now it has to be something especial. I'm also subscribed to a classical magazine. I must admit It's better for my pocket.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

No, I don't have such an extensive classical cds library to be worried about the COD (yet)


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

lluissineu said:


> I do like collecting, as well. I've got about 2000 cds. Lately I don't buy so compulsively, but this Is because I'd been concentrating in my others hobbies and I've been buying fountain pens and history magazines.


History magazines??? I've heard of collecting fountain pens (some of them are just pure works of art), but never "history magazines." This is by no means a criticism. I enjoy learning and talking about people's hobbies. It gives a glimpses into the passions of people. And passion is rarely boring!



lluissineu said:


> There's something magical in finding or hunting what you want and organizing it.


I think this is missed on many people. YES! There is absolutely a joy in "organizing" such collections. I don't know what exactly that is about. I'm sure a psychologist could explain or give reasons, but regardless, it is wonderful!



Marinera said:


> No, I don't have such an extensive classical cds library to be worried about the COD (yet)


Oh, give it time.... give it time.... the bug WILL bite you. Mark my words!

V


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

I've probably been through 20 or 30 different prescription medications in the last 10 years. Good luck with that ****. Some of them have mildly positive effects while the most effective ones tend to have some pretty awful side effects. Take care.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I've collected more books and music than I'll probably get a chance to enjoy in my lifetime, but it's the research, the act of shopping itself I find relaxing. Plus I feel I am supporting the arts in a small way. It doesn't feel like a shallow compulsion to cheer me up any more than plopping in front of a TV would be for someone else. 

(If it's somehow relevant, I've recently been diagnosed with "mild" social anxiety disorder. It's mild in the sense that I can get out of bed in the morning, but makes it difficult to perform my duties at work. I haven't been able to easily answer or return phone calls for several years, and that's just the more visible tip of the iceberg. Refusing medication, I'm in about my fifth week of cognitive behavioral therapy. It seems to be helping. I highly recommend therapy over drugs, or at least over drugs alone when possible.)


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I am sure everyone means well, but I think we need to use caution on this forum with regards to giving medical advice. Yes there are certainly drawbacks to pharmaceuticals, but it is not our place as fellow classical music listeners to determine whether or not DeProfundis should or should not be on certain prescriptions.

Suggesting therapy, exercise, good nutrition, these are all good things (though sorry, "positive thinking" in and of itself does not work for clinical level mental illness). But to discuss only the drawbacks of medication can sometimes put an already severly depressed person into a panic....it's really important for someone not to adjust their medication regimen without full direction from their doctor.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Varick said:


> Oh, give it time.... give it time.... the bug WILL bite you. Mark my words!
> 
> V


 I buy cds, especially last year I bought a lot, but all of them are what I consider necessary expenditures. Usually I hear all of them somewhere like spotify, youtube or even samples from the sellers sites, and that's when I know that this or that one is a must buy. I buy only what I really can't imagine being without and don't spend much on anything else except books, a few concerts and exhibitions a year. I don't see a problem especially since this is not unnecessary clothes, technology, gambling, gaming, drinking, clubbing and pubs, and I can't live culturally ascetic life.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

Varick said:


> History magazines??? I've heard of collecting fountain pens (some of them are just pure works of art), but never "history magazines." This is by no means a criticism. I enjoy learning and talking about people's hobbies. It gives a glimpses into the passions of people. And passion is rarely boring!
> 
> V


Right. I collect fountain pens but I don't collect history magazines. I buy them (lately, I'm subscribed to the digital edition), I didn't say it very clear. Nevertheless, I suppose all things can be collected. My niece collected stones from every city/town she visited (cheaper than T-shirts I used to purchase from every city I was in).

Marinera, I agree with Varick: give it time...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I'm the same. I have every CD I could possibly need, but continue to subscribe to a classical reviewing publication. For me to buy something at this stage, the reviewer has to promise something extraordinary.
> 
> I have CDs like Imelda Marcos has shoes.


What do you think happened to all her shoes when she died?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> What do you think happened to all her shoes when she died?


Would think they could auction them on E-bay for ridiculously high prices.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Who are you guys ("experts") to imply (on deprofundis' thread) that psychiatric drugs are not good? You are not doctors, and you know nothing of his particular condition or situation. Is it due to injury or some other factors?

True, not everything is known about WHY these drugs work as they do, but the brain is very complicated. If a drug tests-out to be effective, it is used for its benefits, even if it was developed for other reasons, such as epilepsy, etc.

Plus, I have a feeling that, at the heart of deprofundis, is a very intelligent listener, and nice guy, who is interested in new music, just like me! I like the guy, even if he does reveal a little too much detail about himself.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

You guys are correct. My own earlier post was ill thought out and poorly worded, speaking only from my own experience as if it applies to everyone. Here in the US we have a tendency to throw drugs at even borderline health issues and we are herded through the healthcare system like so much livestock. My apologies to deprofundis and anyone else who relies on medications. My time may well be coming to need them again as well.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> I have a feeling that, at the heart of deprofundis, is a very intelligent listener, and nice guy, who is interested in new music, just like me! I like the guy, even if he does reveal a little too much detail about himself.


Passionate music lover, and human being as far as I can tell. But hey, I'm drawn to eccentric people!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

thank you very mutch sir for the kinds words starhrower i feel the same about you mister your one class act cheers to all that post, any opinion is valuable im a good lisener, thanks for sharing guys


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

hpowders said:


> I'm the same. I have every CD I could possibly need, but continue to subscribe to a classical reviewing publication. *For me to buy something at this stage, the reviewer has to promise something extraordinary.*
> 
> I have CDs like Imelda Marcos has shoes.


Like a Bucs Super Bowl win in the next two years.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Not compulsive/obsessive at this stage. New solo piano releases for Haydn, D. Scarlatti, and Scriabin will often command a CD audition. As will a new release or reissue for Bacewicz, Chin, Gubaidulina, Nono, Penderecki, Wuorinen, BA Zimmermann. :tiphat:


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

It´s harder to do now since there are fewer record shops, but as well as buying things I really wanted, I used to often pick at random, something that just caught my eye, by that I mean something as superficial as just liking the cover. I found lots of new music that way, I wasted a lot of money too so I don't do it any more, but I did get quite attached to it at one point.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> Like a Bucs Super Bowl win in the next two years.


Yeah and that's not happening. I may move to Atlanta.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Would think they could auction them on E-bay for ridiculously high prices.


Where was E-bay in 1986?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I have never been a collector of CDs which I take as buying as much as possible such as another Messiah when you already have 15 recordings but can’t resist another.
I have not brought a CD for say 7-8 years.
As regards getting the blues or having a bad day well we all have those, my solution is a bit of music and 4 or 5 glasses of red wine at the end of the day, works for me. :cheers:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sonata said:


> I am sure everyone means well, but I think we need to use caution on this forum with regards to giving medical advice. Yes there are certainly drawbacks to pharmaceuticals, but it is not our place as fellow classical music listeners to determine whether or not DeProfundis should or should not be on certain prescriptions.
> 
> Suggesting therapy, exercise, good nutrition, these are all good things (though sorry, "positive thinking" in and of itself does not work for clinical level mental illness). But to discuss only the drawbacks of medication can sometimes put an already severly depressed person into a panic....it's really important for someone not to adjust their medication regimen without full direction from their doctor.


Amen to this. ...............................


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MarkMcD said:


> It´s harder to do now since there are fewer record shops, but as well as buying things I really wanted, I used to often pick at random, something that just caught my eye, by that I mean something as superficial as just liking the cover. I found lots of new music that way, I wasted a lot of money too so I don't do it any more, but I did get quite attached to it at one point.


All the more to find in good webshops.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't buy CD's. anymore; I made the switch to digital downloads a couple of years ago. Like all media - 78's, LP's, Audio Cassettes - the days of the CD are numbered.

I do miss the booklets and inserts that come with CD's though, a PDF just isn't the same somehow. I missed LP covers (an art form itself), but I got over it.

There's also the question of the permanence of the CD media. I have twenty year old CD's that are now unplayable and fifty year old LP's that sound as good as the day they were made.

As for compulsion to to buy CD's (or download in my case), I guess I'm as guilty of that as anyone here. We're all searching for the Holy Grail.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Recently I bought the 2 Brahms String Sextets performed by the Nash Ensemble because of promised excellence by a professional reviewer and he wasn't wrong.

This afternoon I was going through some storage boxes of CDs. What did I find? The 2 Brahms String Sextets performed by the Nash Ensemble. 

When you don't even know which CDs you have and start ordering duplicate copies, you have more than enough CDs.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

^ I did that. Bought an aria set online, and three months later bought the same one. When the second one arrived and I went to rip the tracks they were not checked off, suggesting it had already been ripped. I looked in my music folder and there it was!


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Marinera said:


> I buy cds, especially last year I bought a lot, but all of them are what I consider necessary expenditures. Usually I hear all of them somewhere like spotify, youtube or even samples from the sellers sites, and that's when I know that this or that one is a must buy. I buy only what I really can't imagine being without and don't spend much on anything else except books, a few concerts and exhibitions a year. I don't see a problem especially since this is not *unnecessary clothes, technology, gambling, gaming, drinking, clubbing and pubs*, and I can't live culturally ascetic life.


Since when are gambling, drinking, and pubs "unnecessary!!???"

And why the hell didn't anyone tell me this!??

What's next on the list of "uncesessary," Fast women????

V


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

^
Ah, forgot to add unnecessarily expensive and luxurious fast cars.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Varick said:


> Since when are gambling, drinking, and pubs "unnecessary!!???"
> 
> And why the hell didn't anyone tell me this!??
> 
> ...


Yes. As a prerequisite to dating a woman, I require her best quarter mile track time.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

hpowders said:


> When you don't even know which CDs you have and start ordering duplicate copies, you have more than enough CDs.


Been there, done that. I now have a filing system "Music collection" but still can't find the CD that I know I have.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Dan Ante said:


> Been there, done that. I now have a filing system "Music collection" but still can't find the CD that I know I have.


I can find it on my computer but finding the actual CD is a lot of work as I have CDs in many boxes. For example, the other day I tried to find my Neil Young CDs and could not find them. There are probably 20 so they should be around but I searched every box and could not find them.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> Been there, done that. I now have a filing system "Music collection" but still can't find the CD that I know I have.


I've spent frustrating hours looking for a CD that I know I have.

Sometimes after an unsuccessful search, I just give up and start again a day or two later, and there it is, a few minutes later!

So weird!!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

*^* Good reason to keep all your CDs ripped to the hard drive, and I keep a separate removable drive with a backup.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Started buying CDs in Oct '84. Still buying the worthless things. Buy I buy 'em for the music, not for an investment. Somebody will probably chuck them out when I'm dead.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

starthrower said:


> Started buying CDs in Oct '84. Still buying the worthless things. Buy I buy 'em for the music, not for an investment. Somebody will probably chuck them out when I'm dead.


Could you PM me a week before you die , oh and give me your address.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Atarthrower please support cd industry i dont wont em to disapear i like em the way they are i like the format, have a good dear sir, thanks for posting, i would be honored if you join one of my groups serreous buziness Franco-flemish guild and Ars antiqua, ars nova ars subtilior lover's you seem knowledge and interresting poster , peace and respect kind sir.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> Could you PM me a week before you die , oh and give me your address.


Much more important is that with 100 posts you are now a TC "Senior Member" and entitled to all benefits herewith.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Much more important is that with 100 posts you are now a TC "Senior Member" and entitled to all benefits herewith.


Oh golly gosh I'm overwhelmed, what are they or are you teasing poor old Dan?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The composers composed them in sets, the record companies put them out as sets, so why shouldn't I collect them as sets?

When I get one good CD, I want them all. This can be performers (all of the Boridin's Shostakovich on EMI), composers (Mode records' John Cage series), or works (all possible Debussy Preludes, etc). Sometimes I buy all CDs on certain labels that I can find, especially if out-of-print (Bvhaast, mode, Legacy). I'm definitely OCD when it comes to this.

BTW, I'm going to be featured in an upcoming episode of "Hoarders."


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Early on in my Classical journey I was buying every Beethoven Ninth CD I could find. I must have four dozen now. Then one day I realized there were other classical works to pursue besides Beethoven's Ninth. So I amassed smaller hoards of other works, I think next in size is about two dozen Fidelio recordings. After that, probably Barber of Seville, Maria Stuarda, and the Flying Dutchman all coming in (am guessing) close to a dozen each. It has become the norm for me now that if I find a new work that really grabs me, easily I end up with five sets (Boris Godunov and Wagner's Ring being the latest).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> Oh golly gosh I'm overwhelmed, what are they or are you teasing poor old Dan?


Not at all!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

A couple of good possibilities for collecting "all of" works: Carmina Burana, Scheherazade. I see lots of versions of these.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I am most certainly happy to see so many like me! I am not too bad, but I definitely splurge on CDs!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I am most certainly happy to see so many like me! I am not too bad, but I definitely splurge on CDs!


As long as you happy, we are.


----------

